# French Language Testing Requirements for Citizenship



## kingalbert4321

I'm 67 years old and have started accumulating the documents for my French citizenship application. I've lived here in France for 6 consecutive years and have received my 10 resident card last year.

I successfully received a diploma for level DELF A2 from the Alliance Française in 2019 and then the pandemic hit. I'm now scheduled the DELF B1 exam in December 2022. I'm putting my chances at passing at pretty good.

I have a question about any EXEMPTION from the language requirement, just in case I don't sqeak through on the test. I've seen postings and web blogs that state that folks over 60 or 65 are exempt. But the only exemptions I've seen on OFFICIAL French websites are for folks who are too disabled to be tested or refugees over the age of 70. It also seems that things may have changed around 2020.

I have to say that I've decided that I want to pass the B1 exam before completing my application for citizenship. Even if the citizenship process doesn't REQUIRE B1, the process itself is discretionary. The French have the right to determine who get citizenship.

Any OFFICIAL FRENCH references would be of interest.

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges

This appears on Service Public (about as official as it gets):


> Vous n'avez pas à justifier votre connaissance de la langue française si vous remplissez les *3 conditions* suivantes :
> 
> Vous êtes *réfugié politique ou apatride*
> Vous avez *plus de 70 ans*
> Vous résidez depuis au moins *15 ans* en France avec un titre de séjour* valide*


From this page: https://www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/F11926
You may have to click on the choice about being a refugee, over age 70 and having lived in France for at least 15 years. Note that the quote says that you have to fulfill all 3 conditions, not just one of them. (French law just loves these sorts of subtleties.)


----------



## kingalbert4321

Bev,

You've successfully answered my question. The service-public.fr engine in the link is good for evaluating an individual set of criteria, but difficult to compare different scenarios.

I hadn't previously caught the 15 year residency requirement IN ADDITION to being 70+ years old and a refugee or stateless.

With my luck on my B1 exam !

Thanks for the help.


----------



## kingalbert4321

Got my DELF B1 results today from Alliance Française in Saint Malo. I passed the test and passed each of the four sections (reading, listening, writing, and conversation). 

French Prefecture websites everywhere state that the former 65+ age exception to the language requirement for citizenship no longer applies. The change took effect sometime around April 1, 2020. It seems that old folks that can't pass the test have to settle for a resident card.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

kingalbert4321 said:


> Got my DELF B1 results today from Alliance Française in Saint Malo. I passed the test and passed each of the four sections (reading, listening, writing, and conversation).
> 
> French Prefecture websites everywhere state that the former 65+ age exception to the language requirement for citizenship no longer applies. The change took effect sometime around April 1, 2020. It seems that old folks that can't pass the test have to settle for a resident card.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice.


Congratulations. Well done.

I guess they scrapped the 65+ exception due to too many retired Brits using it post-Brexit.


----------



## Yours truly confused

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> Congratulations. Well done.
> 
> I guess they scrapped the 65+ exception due to too many retired Brits using it post-Brexit.


Not yet 65 but “******”! That’s a swear word by the way, begins with B and ends in R.


----------



## Yours truly confused

kingalbert4321 said:


> Got my DELF B1 results today from Alliance Française in Saint Malo. I passed the test and passed each of the four sections (reading, listening, writing, and conversation).
> 
> French Prefecture websites everywhere state that the former 65+ age exception to the language requirement for citizenship no longer applies. The change took effect sometime around April 1, 2020. It seems that old folks that can't pass the test have to settle for a resident card.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice.


Well done. I am trying to find someone local to me, I live about 80kms from the nearest Alliance Française and it’s like, to help me prepare for this too. I know there are lots of “online” options but I am very good at avoiding doing the necessary hours, an excuse can always be found. Someone turning up asking for your homework however, that gets me working. I managed getting the B1 German whilst in Switzerland, I should be able to get the French too with a bit more effort. Again, well done, it gives me hope.


----------



## Poloss

When I first passed the TCF you were exempt if over 60.


----------



## conky2

Yours truly confused said:


> Not yet 65 but “****”! That’s a swear word by the way, begins with B and ends in R.


B°°°°r is not a swear word. It is a term of endearment........


----------



## Clic Clac

conky2 said:


> B°°°°r is not a swear word. It is a term of endearment........


Only if you work at the BBC. 

I once heard the then Bishop of Durham use a seven letter one (in the plural, so eight).
He was probably minded of Maggie at the time.


----------

